# Mold dilemma.



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

I was really excited today when I saw that a package had arrived. A box of Partagas shorts and RASCC. All of that happiness was squashed when I opened the box of PS. Approximately fifteen of the 25 had mold on them (head, not foot) and the box had a "musty" odor. This box was JUL10, so now way was it plume. I’ve seen plume, it's not plume.
Now to my question. I have used this particular vendor exclusively for my orders (only three), and am very happy with them in regards to prices, correspondence, and product. I'm willing to take a hit on the smokes if they turn out to be forever bad, but should I mention the mold to the vendor? I would want nothing, not even a trade, but should I let them know that this is going on with some of their product? If I knew they wouldn't blacklist me or something, I wouldn’t hesitate; I just don’t know what to do.

Any and all advice would be appreciated. 
Thanks brothers.


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

Yes, let them know. Photograph and email the pics, order # and request their response in a polite manner.
They should take care of it.
No fear, they have competition..........


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Definitely let them know along with pictures, be polite about it and I am sure they will take care of it.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Jaxon67 said:


> I was really excited today when I saw that a package had arrived. A box of Partagas shorts and RASCC. All of that happiness was squashed when I opened the box of PS. Approximately fifteen of the 25 had mold on them (head, not foot) and the box had a "musty" odor. This box was JUL10, so now way was it plume. I've seen plume, it's not plume.
> Now to my question. I have used this particular vendor exclusively for my orders (only three), and am very happy with them in regards to prices, correspondence, and product. I'm willing to take a hit on the smokes if they turn out to be forever bad, but should I mention the mold to the vendor? I would want nothing, not even a trade, but should I let them know that this is going on with some of their product? If I knew they wouldn't blacklist me or something, I wouldn't hesitate; I just don't know what to do.
> 
> Any and all advice would be appreciated.
> Thanks brothers.


I would bet a gazillion $$$ I know the vendor and they have had issues, especially with PS....As long as the foot is doesn't have mold, you should be ok.
Take Pics, Notify the vendor, Isolate them,,,,Brush them off,,,,you should be fine.

If the foot has mold, get new ones.....

If you do a search, you will find many pics of the same stick with the same issues, from the same vendor.....relax, there are worse things that can happen...


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys. I was hoping this would be the advice. 
I will make a point in letting them know that I want nothing, not even an exchange, but after sending them pics, if they tell me it's plume, I'm gonna be pissed. I dont expect them to do that though.

Thanks again fellas.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

I'll bet you a non-moldy cigar they say its plume.

I think its on page 36 of the Retailer's Handbook.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Jaxon67 said:


> Thanks a lot guys. I was hoping this would be the advice.
> I will make a point in letting them know that I want nothing, not even an exchange, but after sending them pics, *if they tell me it's plume, I'm gonna be pissed. I dont expect them to do that though.*
> 
> Thanks again fellas.


:r Prepare to be pissed.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Better to be pissed off...
than
pissed on......

Although that too kind of happened here...


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Am I the only guy around here who really doesn't give a twang about moldy sticks? About a third to quarter of all my orders come in with some sticks having mold on them. What's the big deal? The stuff brushes right off. It NEVER comes back. The cigar burns and tastes just as good.

Isn't it very common to get moldy CCs? Aren't they shipped and stored on the wet side anyway?

I mean it's not like it's beetles chewing through the wrappers? And even if the foot had mold on it, couldn't the cigar be shortened a bit? How deep can the mold grow? The inside of a cigar I would think is rather hostile toward mold.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

One more thing, I never quarantine moldy cigars. I just wipe the stuff off and put it into the humi with all the other stuff. Never had it come back...


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Who is the vendor, nudge nudge.


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well, I hope not. But you guys have me convinced to not be pissed! 

That box does not smell good though. Maybe after I brush them off and put them in a more sterile environment they will come around.

On a more serious note, you guys are a fine bunch. As soon as I saw that mold, I knew I could count on my Puff brothers to lead me in the right direction.

Thanks a million!


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

quincy627 said:


> Who is the vendor, nudge nudge.


I got them from your mama at NUNYA.COM ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

mvorbrodt said:


> Am I the only guy around here who really doesn't give a twang about moldy sticks? About a third to quarter of all my orders come in with some sticks having mold on them. What's the big deal? The stuff brushes right off. It NEVER comes back. The cigar burns and tastes just as good.
> 
> Isn't it very common to get moldy CCs? Aren't they shipped and stored on the wet side anyway?
> 
> I mean it's not like it's beetles chewing through the wrappers? And even if the foot had mold on it, couldn't the cigar be shortened a bit? How deep can the mold grow? The inside of a cigar I would think is rather hostile toward mold.


Martin, it doesn't bother me one bit to get sticks with some mold on them. Of course that depends on how moldy they are. If they were covered in mold I would not like it, fortunately that has never happened to me. The most I have ever gotten is just a little bit here and there that can be easily wiped off.

If the mold is in the foot you are correct that you can remove a bit of the foot to get rid of it. The thing is if I have to alter the cigars in order to make them smokable then the vendor is going to reship. You are correct that the cigars are stored at a higher humidity and then add in the fact that the cigars are on an airplane at no telling what temps and humidity and it can be somewhat expected to have an issue here and there.

I will say that I have never received any cigars that were bad with mold from this vendor and if I ever do I have 100% confidence that they would do anything to correct the issue.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

quincy627 said:


> Who is the vendor, nudge nudge.


This is not the correct pond to be fishing in. :2


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Mold really doesn't bother me either, within reason of course. Much rather have them too moist than too dry. If it got into the foot though I'd take a pass and get another box.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Good one!lol



Jaxon67 said:


> I got them from your mama at NUNYA.COM ound:ound:ound:


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Sorry, just trying to figure out what vendor to avoid.



Habanolover said:


> This is not the correct pond to be fishing in. :2


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

quincy627 said:


> Good one!lol


Yeah, I crack myself up sometimes.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Jaxon67 said:


> I was really excited today when I saw that a package had arrived. A box of Partagas shorts and RASCC. All of that happiness was squashed when I opened the box of PS. Approximately fifteen of the 25 had mold on them (head, not foot) and the box had a "musty" odor. This box was JUL10, so now way was it plume. I've seen plume, it's not plume.
> Now to my question. I have used this particular vendor exclusively for my orders (only three), and am very happy with them in regards to prices, correspondence, and product. I'm willing to take a hit on the smokes if they turn out to be forever bad, but should I mention the mold to the vendor? I would want nothing, not even a trade, but should I let them know that this is going on with some of their product? If I knew they wouldn't blacklist me or something, I wouldn't hesitate; I just don't know what to do.
> 
> Any and all advice would be appreciated.
> Thanks brothers.


Mold is really not a big issue just wipe it off i have even smoked cigars that had it on the dreaded foot of the cigar! Still here, but you should make them aware of the situation. Not because they don't already know but to let them know that you know its not plume. You mean to tell me you are afraid to tell a vendor whats wrong for fear of being blacklisted. My friend there are plenty of vendors out there. If your not getting what you paid for you had better complain.Better than spending the rest of your life settling for a pile of crap!:faint:


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Mold is really not a big issue just wipe it off i have even smoked cigars that had it on the dreaded foot of the cigar! Still here, but you should make them aware of the situation. Not because they don't already know but to let them know that you know its not plume. You mean to tell me you are afraid to tell a vendor whats wrong for fear of being blacklisted. My friend there are plenty of vendors out there. If your not getting what you paid for you had better complain.Better than spending the rest of your life settling for a pile of crap!:faint:


Oh, Believe me, under different circumstances, I would not even ask for advice. I mean......I'm a man and stuff. Ha! I ONLY HAVE ONE VENDOR. If I had five that were all equal....I would tell them to take a hike!

By no means am I gonna lose any sleep over this. I mean, even if they did blacklist me


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Jaxon67 said:


> Oh, Believe me, under different circumstances, I would not even ask for advice. I mean......I'm a man and stuff. Ha! I ONLY HAVE ONE VENDOR. If I had five that were all equal....I would tell them to take a hike!
> 
> By no means am I gonna lose any sleep over this. I mean, even if they did blacklist me


I always try to help a brother out!:decision::rockon::high5:


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Nothing gets a good discussion going like a little mold


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

mvorbrodt said:


> Am I the only guy around here who really doesn't give a twang about moldy sticks? About a third to quarter of all my orders come in with some sticks having mold on them. What's the big deal? The stuff brushes right off. It NEVER comes back. The cigar burns and tastes just as good.
> 
> Isn't it very common to get moldy CCs? Aren't they shipped and stored on the wet side anyway?
> 
> I mean it's not like it's beetles chewing through the wrappers? And even if the foot had mold on it, couldn't the cigar be shortened a bit? How deep can the mold grow? The inside of a cigar I would think is rather hostile toward mold.


I agree with most everything,

Just wanted to speak to Martin, Bro I have not been as busy as many maybe 15+ orders total but only once did I have mold and it was heavy on about two thirds of the order.

So we are surely not using the same vendor, I think you are getting more mold than most. LOL


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

What is your vendor trying to do Martin invent Cuban Penicillin!
ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> What is your vendor trying to do Martin invent Cuban Penicillin!
> ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


Rotflmao, too funny!
I had a couple specks on my Cremas, which is understandable because they were in unopened 5 packs. The other boxes I had opened to insure a good box. Out of 25 sticks 3 had a couple specs. Not bad, even if there were more I would not have been bothered....their budget sticks anyhow


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I always try to help a brother out!:decision::rockon::high5:


I have no doubt that you would brother!

At the moment I dont really feel that I have need for more than one vendor. My budget is VERY small, and I have so little experience in the CC world, that if they are out of one particular stick, there are plenty of others from my list to choose.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> What is your vendor trying to do Martin invent Cuban Penicillin!
> ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


Hey Doc, can you take a look at my cigar? It's a little itchy! ound:ound:


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

Now that I'm home, I will post a few photos.....



























Now that is some mighty fine plume!


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

They should be fine. Just wipe it off and make sure it doesn't come back. I think a lot of us have seen that amount of mold (or more) on at least one order. As people have noted, it comes with the territory and how they are stored/shipped.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

*Just take in the shower with you next time....they'll be fine after you towel them off....:-|
I have to knock on wood(doing so right now)but I've used three different places and have yet to see a spec of mold on anything I've received. I feel sorry for you guys but as suggested I wouldn't hesitate to be sending pictures and emails to the proper place to be getting that straightened out. From your pictures it doesn't look life threatening and with a little work you should be able to get them back smoke able.
Good luck... *:smoke2:


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Heck thats not mold it's plume...


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

tpharkman said:


> Heck thats not mold it's plume...


Yep.....that's exactly what my vendor told me.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Guys,

I just went through and edited out a bunch of stuff from several posts. Not only is it not okay to discuss sources, but it's also not okay to discuss discussing sources in PM.

These posts caused me some significant stress and I may have pulled a muscle in my clicker finger. 

So, please, for the sake of my cortisol levels, CUT IT OUT!

Thanks,

Modus Noobius


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah CCs are notorious for mold, plume, whatever.

I wouldn't sweat it. I have got boxes upon boxes of CCs sitting at 60 - 65 RH at 16-18 deg Cel. since the day I got it and they also developed similar symptoms, particularly around the cap area.

Some say the glue they use while others say the climate, poor hygiene, their processes etc.

Maybe it is just inherent in every cigar.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

> but it's also not okay to discuss discussing sources in PM.


So correct me if I'm wrong please Don, or just clarify, discussing sources is not allowed in PM? Show me the page where this is listed please. No bot, agent, mod or admin should have access to our PM's unless Vb has add ons installed to do so. If this is not the case then there are no legal issues apparent.:dunno: We are also in the Habanos Section which requires 90 days so the safe guards have been met.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just went through and edited out a bunch of stuff from several posts. Not only is it not okay to discuss sources, but it's also not okay to discuss discussing sources in PM.
> 
> ...


Wow i didn't know that so next time someone P.M's to ask me if a source is legit. I will just notify the Mod team. Thanks for the heads up Don this is actually a blessing for me as i must get 100 p.m's a week asking for info. I even started a thread that was a sticky not to ask for sources and still they come. In fact i just got one this morning before reading this post. I am going to copy your post and paste it to whomever asks me from now one!


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

I read it as do not post in the general forum that we are discussing sources in PM...I maybe incorrect, but I re-read it several times and that is my conclusion....:hmm: I maybe wrong, usually am.....

I hope I am correct....



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Wow i didn't know that so next time someone P.M's to ask me if a source is legit. I will just notify the Mod team. Thanks for the heads up Don this is actually a blessing for me as i must get 100 p.m's a week asking for info. I even started a thread that was a sticky not to ask for sources and still they come. In fact i just got one this morning before reading this post. I am going to copy your post and paste it to whomever asks me from now one!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

thunderdan11 said:


> I read it as do not post in the general forum that we are discussing sources in PM...I maybe incorrect, but I reread it several times and that is my conclusion....:hmm: I maybe wrong, usually am.....


It's ok mate, your take is correct but hang around a year & you may see my point. This should have been handled in PM.:drama:


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Gotcha, thanks...



Tashaz said:


> It's ok mate, your take is correct but hang around a year & you may see my point. This should have been handled in PM.:drama:


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

What just happened? Did I miss something?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

sengjc said:


> What just happened? Did I miss something?


LMAO. Nope, nothing to see here. hoto:


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

:banplease:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

thunderdan11 said:


> I read it as do not post in the general forum that we are discussing sources in PM...I maybe incorrect, but I re-read it several times and that is my conclusion....:hmm: I maybe wrong, usually am.....
> 
> I hope I am correct....


I guess i read what i wanted to see. I am tired of all the requests by P.M for sources. Most don't even say hi never say thank you. Don't even bother to make friends. Even after my sticky i mean i don't mind helping a brother out but its wearing thin. Every once in a while though i get to help someone that turns out to be a great BOTL. So in the end it all evens out! Also about the disguising sources in P.M, They should be private no one should be able to read them except those they are addressed to. Anything less is Communism in my book. There is a whole thread about C.C purchases where people are posting pictures of their purchases. Suppose someone saw that?:dunno:hoto::usa::yell::martini:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

gjcab09 said:


> :banplease:


HaHaHaaaaaaHaaaaaa!!!! I'll raise you a "Source"!
Sauce Recipes and Gravy Recipes - Sauces, Gravy, and Seasoning Index


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> There is a whole thread about C.C purchases where people are posting pictures of their purchases. Suppose someone saw that?:dunno:hoto::usa::yell::martini:












"I Saw NuthinkKKK!!!"


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Give the mod a break, just doing (overdoing?) his job.

And you TonyBrooklyn should be ashamed of yourself for carrying on like that. I can understand it if is Tashaz since he is Australian but you are not.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

sengjc said:


> Give the mod a break, just doing (overdoing?) his job.
> 
> And you TonyBrooklyn should be ashamed of yourself for carrying on like that. I can understand it if is Tashaz since he is Australian but you are not.


I actually have relatives my Aunt Anette to be exact who is married to my uncle Pat. They are Italians that immigrated to Australia lived there for a couple of generations. Then immigrated to the Untied States. So you see we are not really all that different.:couch2:


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> HaHaHaaaaaaHaaaaaa!!!! I'll raise you a "Source"!
> Sauce Recipes and Gravy Recipes - Sauces, Gravy, and Seasoning Index


Now that's just...an overload to the senses!!!!!
:r:hungry::focus:


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I actually have relatives my Aunt Anette to be exact who is married to my uncle Pat. They are Italians that immigrated to Australia lived there for a couple of generations. Then immigrated to the Untied States. So you see we are not really all that different.:couch2:


Ah...you have inherited the whinging gene then...hard to breed that out...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

sengjc said:


> Give the mod a break, just doing (overdoing?) his job.
> 
> And you TonyBrooklyn should be ashamed of yourself for carrying on like that. I can understand it if is Tashaz since he is Australian but you are not.


Don? Herf the newbie Mod? Nope, no breaks here (Overdoing indeed). Tony has nothing to apologise for, being a straight shooting asshat like I. LMAO. opcorn::SM

Every member of this forum is held accountable for their posts, Mods included. Unlike the mod team we do not have the luxury of running through a thread and editing it. I actually think this is a good thing as far as members go as it means we should stand by what we say but I think it has been slightly abused here.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Really the mold didn't look bad on those pictures. Nothing to worry about.

As for the side discussion about sources, I miss the days when there were giant banners on top of all the CS discussion boards with advertisements for Cuban cigar vendors. We couldn't talk about vendors, but they could place huge ads. It was like the Twilight Zone.

Things are simpler now. People just PM Tony...
:roll:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

bpegler said:


> Really the mold didn't look bad on those pictures. Nothing to worry about.
> 
> As for the side discussion about sources, I miss the days when there were giant banners on top of all the CS discussion boards with advertisements for Cuban cigar vendors. We couldn't talk about vendors, but they could place huge ads. It was like the Twilight Zone.
> 
> ...


Oh Oh. You used the PM word!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Jaxon67 said:


> Oh Oh. You used the PM word!


I was thinking about making a sticky.

"For all questions you can't ask, just PM Tony."

It would save so much time...
:hurt:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> I was thinking about making a sticky.
> 
> "For all questions you can't ask, just PM Tony."
> 
> ...


Actually i was thinking of taking another profile picture with a big stamp on my forehead!:dunno::blabla::drama:


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

I hear you loud and clear. Common courtesy and decency seems to be lost on some people...I have a pretty simplistic view on these type of people, and people in general when it comes to these kind of things...., there are three types, 1. givers, 2. takers, and 3. givers and takers...

Sounds like you get hit with a ton of those takers only. There are a lot of these people around and I seem to attract them not only in my business life but personal as well. I do not mind helping out anyone where or when I can, but at least a hello, please and thank you goes a long way.

I have a few friends who really enjoy smoking cigars, they may not have the same means as I do, but I am always willing to share a great cigar out of my humi with them. They appreciate it, they will always say thanks, and when or if they can they return the favor. I can tell you though, they are always most appreciative and for me, that is enough.

Life is too short to deal with people who lack common decency and courtesy...

Anyway, my rant is over, thanks for listening....

I


TonyBrooklyn said:


> I guess i read what i wanted to see. I am tired of all the requests by P.M for sources. Most don't even say hi never say thank you. Don't even bother to make friends. Even after my sticky i mean i don't mind helping a brother out but its wearing thin. Every once in a while though i get to help someone that turns out to be a great BOTL. So in the end it all evens out! Also about the disguising sources in P.M, They should be private no one should be able to read them except those they are addressed to. Anything less is Communism in my book. There is a whole thread about C.C purchases where people are posting pictures of their purchases. Suppose someone saw that?:dunno:hoto::usa::yell::martini:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Tashaz said:


> So correct me if I'm wrong please Don, or just clarify, discussing sources is not allowed in PM? Show me the page where this is listed please. No bot, agent, mod or admin should have access to our PM's unless Vb has add ons installed to do so. If this is not the case then there are no legal issues apparent.:dunno: We are also in the Habanos Section which requires 90 days so the safe guards have been met.





TonyBrooklyn said:


> Wow i didn't know that so next time someone P.M's to ask me if a source is legit. I will just notify the Mod team. Thanks for the heads up Don this is actually a blessing for me as i must get 100 p.m's a week asking for info. I even started a thread that was a sticky not to ask for sources and still they come. In fact i just got one this morning before reading this post. I am going to copy your post and paste it to whomever asks me from now one!





thunderdan11 said:


> *I read it as do not post in the general forum that we are discussing sources in PM*...I maybe incorrect, but I re-read it several times and that is my conclusion....:hmm: I maybe wrong, usually am.....
> 
> I hope I am correct....


Well, it appears that one out of three of you got it. I never said anything regarding what can and cannot be discussed in PM. To restate, I said we're not allowed to discuss the discussion of sources, which may or may not occur in PM. Far as I am concerned, what you talk about in PM is your business. Just don't bring restricted topics to general forum.

Example: Let's say there's a rule against divulging what color dress you're planning to wear to the prom. Tony posts that he's going to PM me about my dress. Not cricket. If Tony just PM's me about my dress, I say mauve.

That any better?


----------



## scrunchie (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm right now enjoying a San Cristobal de La Habana El Principe that arrived last October in a box of sticks that looked very similar, scattered mold that I brushed off before placing in the humi. I can say with certainty that they are smoking beautifully after their four month rest. Mold did not reoccur during that time.


----------



## scrunchie (Jul 24, 2008)

Something like this?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Suddenly I am so very glad there is no restriction on discussing prom dresses... :dr

To the OP, that's a very minor case of fuzz. Wipe, smoke, enjoy!


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Just one word.....DROOL.



scrunchie said:


> Something like this?


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

This thread just got a heck of a lot more enjoyable! :bowdown:

Don, I thought I understood you the 1st time, but the clarification , well :dunno:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

scrunchie said:


> Something like this?


Definitely not mold.

Maybe plume?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

bpegler said:


> Definitely not mold.
> 
> Maybe plume?


My guess is, she causes plume everywhere she goes, regardless of what she's wearing... or not... :bowdown:


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> My guess is, she causes plume everywhere she goes, regardless of what she's wearing... or not... :bowdown:


But the question is, does she have aging potential


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Awww MAN!.............I was going to wear the same thing!!!!!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

gjcab09 said:


> Awww MAN!.............I was going to wear the same thing!!!!!


:jaw:LMFAO!!! Love it!


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

bpegler said:


> I was thinking about making a sticky...:


Dude...sick...

We don't need to know what you do in your 'private' time...


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

Guys.....If mold makes a stick taste like this. I'm down with the mold.
Okie Dokie, lesson learned.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Jaxon67 said:


> Guys.....If mold makes a stick taste like this. I'm down with the mold.
> Okie Dokie, lesson learned.


Its like dry aged beef just cut the mold away and enjoy!
:dunno::humble::tape2::doh::biggrin1:


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Jaxon67 said:


> Guys.....If mold makes a stick taste like this. I'm down with the mold.
> Okie Dokie, lesson learned.


LOL!

They'll be even better when you get them down to 62RH or so! :music:


----------

